# Output of 99 Altima GXE's alternator?



## blacksunempire (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi everyone. New member here. I was just wondering if anyone knew how many amps the stock alternator produces on the 1999 Altima GXE model. I am curious because I am interested in adding some stereo amplifiers but I'm not sure if my electrical system can take them.

Thanks,
BSE


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

according to the replacement list for alternators that autozone sells, the alternator is a 100 amp alternator. the 90amp in my 94 ran my 700 watt mids and tweets amp and my 1300 watt bass amp no problem. before i added the ground kit, i had very minimal dimming of my lights, after the ground kit, i had none at all. i never had a power related problem in my car during the summer when the a/c was running or in the winter with the heater going. on top of all this, i had an underdrive crank pulley as well. as long as your battery is up to it and you have decent grounds, your 100amp alternator will be just fine.


----------



## blacksunempire (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the information.

I was planning on getting a 1000W sub amp but now I'm thinking maybe I can go with a 1500W. By "having decent grounds", do you mean part of the "big 3" upgrade?

Thanks again,
BSE


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im not sure what the "big 3" grounds are... i added 4 gauge grounds to the intake manifold, the distributor and the engine block on top of the original grounds. makes a nice difference that you can actually feel.


----------

